# Porter-Cable Disk/Belt Sander



## NormG

Thanks for the info, glad to hear it is working out


----------



## beegee

Good info. I have been debating on this very tool but the wallet will not warrant for a few months. I have seen some pretty negative reviews on it's stamina at Amazon. Still looking at the little Rikon and that's $140+. I actually need something larger. I will post on the existing tools in the shop which include the Rikon 10-325 and Bosch 4100 with TS3000, when I scratch out the time.
Thank you.


----------



## EvilRick

Does the sanding belt adjust to a horizontal position or is it always vertical like that?


----------



## lew

I have this very model. I was less than thrilled when it failed after only a few uses (probably less than 1 hour total run time).
Sent emails to their service department but got no response. Decided to go the "Complain on Facebook" route. Got a call from the Service Department in a day!
They fixed it no charge. I was fortunate enough to be close to one of their repair locations. It took a couple of weeks to get it back- service guy said it was a bad relay. It acted like a bad starting capacitor.


----------



## AuroraWoodworks

Rick - yes, the belt will go horizontal.

Lew - Thanks for the heads up. Hopefully, mine won't have that problem.


----------



## CarterR

I have had this sander for two years and it has worked great. I feel like the dust collection could be better, but it is a sander so I guess dust is to be expected.


----------



## EricLew

i just picked up one of these on CL for $50. Very happy since I was planning on buying it at Lowes for $179


----------

